
Show HN: Outsource your Online Dating for $9.99 per week - paulcampbell
http://www.flashsuper.org
======
paulcampbell
Here are some of the additional products we have at Flash:

1) www.FlashRides.org - No Surge Pricing and Much Cheaper than Uber.

2) www.FlashSuper.org - Outsource your email, your dry-cleaning, your house-
cleaning, your dating, or get a personal assistant!

3) www.FlashJobSearchAssistants.org - outsource your job search to us for
$49/mo.

